# HI!! please help me to identify this pieceses!!!



## MUSICROB (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi everyone!!

First of all i´m new in this forum. 

a few days ago i watch a video about "couture making" but being honest with you the thing that i like from the video was the sountrack!!
so i have been searching everywhere for the music that sounds in the backgruond but... nothing, i don´t find anywhere something like this!!!

I realy like instrumental music, from too many kinds... classical, baroque, impresionist, etc. etc. I already know that the pieces i´m asking for are not trudly classical..... but i think it was the best part of the forum to put my thread.

here is the link of the vid!!! I hope you can help me please!! thanks a lot!!

i´m interested in the 4 songs, but mostly in the first one and in the second one!!

http://www.frequency.com/video/dior-haute-couture-passage-n-5-museum/99109740/-/5-7098


----------



## MUSICROB (Aug 10, 2013)

mmm anyone? please !! jajajja


----------

